# Swissvax Onyx



## saxyVTRsaxo (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello there,

I don't really post on this site to much but do read up on quite a few write up's but havnt found anything on Swissvax Onyx (properly did'nt search hard enough).

Basically i went to a ferrari owners club event yesterday and there was a professional valeter and car care salesman selling Swissvax products which caught my eye. I was talking to the two of them for about 45mins just asking them about advice on their waxes etc and wondered what people thought of the Swissvax Onyx as i bought a tub yesterday. I was considdering getting some Dodo juice but they said that it wasn't that highly recommended compared to the Swissvax.

Could anyone shed any light on this and give me their own opionions.

Thank you


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Dont know a lot on the Dodo juice but the Swissvax is very very good as for whats the most recommended they both have good reports but i would say you have picked the best but thats just down to my use of it


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup, havn't had much experience with Dodo Juice waxes, but I can highly recommend Swissvax Waxes. Onyx is a particularly good wax, considering its rather 'low' price tag.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Onyx is without doubt a very good wax, but I would strongly disagree with the advice you were given re: Dodo waxes. Indeed, for me personally, the look from the Dodo waxes I have tried have all exceeded in my eyes that of the Onyx both in terms of depth and wettness. Onyx isnt a bad wax, its a very good wax but for me its bettered by the Dodo waxes. Naturally this is a subjective thing, but personally I disagree strongly with the advice you were given about the Dodo waxes... try them, and you'll see why


----------



## saxyVTRsaxo (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh hurrah, so basically the guys their saw me coming. I wanted the light fantastic dodo juice but they seriously gave it a negative write up saying it was like a 'childs wax'. I have already bought the swissvax and swissvax cleaner fluid so it's a bit late now to say no. Oh well you live and learn form mistakes.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

saxyVTRsaxo said:


> Oh hurrah, so basically the guys their saw me coming. I wanted the light fantastic dodo juice but they seriously gave it a negative write up saying it was like a 'childs wax'. I have already bought the swissvax and swissvax cleaner fluid so it's a bit late now to say no. Oh well you live and learn form mistakes.


A "child's wax"... Hmmmm.... Rather off way of selling their products but never mind. Dont worry about it. Onyx that you have is a good wax, so you need not worry about having bought a bad wax - it will look very good.

But the way they have portrayed Dodo Light is shocking I have to say - check out donnyboy's LCR (silver) and you'll see how good this wax is, he rates it very highly and is not the only one. I've used the ones for darker colours (Purple, Orange and Banana) and have been seriously impressed with them to the point I rank them alongside Victoria waxes which are a real favourite of mine. I just wonder if they who gave it a negative review have actually tried it......


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

well.. i have used a fair few waxs in my time.. such a strange comment of been a "childs wax" like dave said its a good wax.. mine not a LCR but i have a FR.. waxed 4 weeks ago with purple haze really lasted well so far... easily as good as the Onyx i have used.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Personally I'd say that you've bought well, both gr8 products, however, in terms of their sales patter, well I'd say it's awful & TBH I'm quite positive that it's something that no manufacturer would/should approve of...

IMO - Swissvax is a gr8 product & the guys shouldnt need to slate opposition...you either buy into the concept of higher-end boutique products & their perceived benefits or you dont...

Dont get me wrong, I'm sure Dodo make some fantastic products, but I've not tried them myself.


----------



## saxyVTRsaxo (Nov 23, 2006)

thank you very much for your help guys, i might purchase some dodo juice still and compare the 2 (maybe next pay day). 
The guy that was bad mouthing the dodo juice was from www.morethanpolish.com and was wearing a 'RACEGLAZE' t-shirt which is what else they were selling. 
I managed to get his contact number and said to him if it dos'nt exceed my expectations i will be giving him a call, so only time will tell.
thank you again all of you who have had 1'st hand experiance with both and actually know what your talking about. cheers


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Swissvax Onyx is a fantastic wax imo and so are the dodo's, its a shame they stooped to such levels when obviously they know very little about waxes. 

TBH anyone who says any wax is significantly better than 'another' wax knows very little. Some waxes will have an 'edge' on other waxes and of course people have their own preferences but a wax adds so little to the final look of a well detailed panel its kinda irrelevant which one you use.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I`ve used Onyx in the past and was really happy with it so dont be dissapointed in anyway. Infact after the Onyx I moved up the Swissvax ladder to something a little more expensive and one day hope to try BOS.

But I`m also keen to try a Dodo wax


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, thanks for the support guys. I suppose 'Orange' is a child's mobile phone company really and 'Ben and Jerry's' is ice cream made by children for children, so they must be right 

There is a place in the marketplace for traditional 'posh' wax brands and down to earth ones like Dodo Juice. We don't mind which ones you choose, but we like rattling a few cages as it is good for everyone in the long run. It raises their game. The products are what matter. And if we are seen as a threat to these established companies it must mean we're doing something right...


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

this all reminds me too much of the shenanigans of the Silverstone Classic recently. seems rather odd to me that a well respected company like Swissvax would go to these lengths... almost childlike name calling. [sorry, it is Dodo Juice that is childish - i get confused]


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I know this may upset some, especially as I'm Swissvax approved.

Onyx is a great wax, its looks and wetness/finish really is good....

However for the money I'd consider looking elsewhere, I'm sorry to say I have tried Onyx and although good there is a lot better and for less money. I'd guess some of the Onyx followers are saying its the best value for money because its Swissvax. Bit like saying the Porsche Boxter is better than a BMW M3 because its a Porsche.

I've now tried 3 of the Dodo range of waxes, I have no affiliation to the company even though they thought I was a suitable tester for some of their range, and I have to say that for the money it really is a great wax and gives a finish equal to waxes 4x their price.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

would you recommend dodo purple haze or victoria concours over onyx then?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Refined Reflections said:


> However for the money I'd consider looking elsewhere, I'm sorry to say I have tried Onyx and although good there is a lot better and for less money.


As above, what is better for the money than the Onyx ?

Cheers

Rich


----------

